# Sales tax in CT and Gratuity



## La Jolie Chef (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi All, 
When applying sales tax to a final catering bill, I am going to apply it to the total amount of "Food" only at 7.35% in CT?
And regarding Gratuity, I know some companies put in right in the contract 18% gratuity requested. Others say simply Gratuity appreciated and leave it up to the client. Any suggestions?
And do you all include a Service Charge to cover misc expenses?
Thank you in advance for your time and expertise.


----------

